# Porting Siyah Kernel ( kernel for Dual Boot) ?



## Pasquale91fg (Aug 26, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel Module

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: 
Guys, those of you who can do a port of the Siyah kernel for the Galaxy Nexus?

It allows you to create a dual boot to enter two Rom!!!!

Sorry for my English

http://www.gokhanmoral.com/


----------



## 65197 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pasquale91fg said:


> Mod Type:: Kernel ModuleDifficulty:: ModerateMod Status:: AlphaApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: YesAndroid Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)Source:: Guys, those of you who can do a port of the Siyah kernel for the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> It allows you to create a dual boot to enter two Rom!!!!
> 
> ...


It would be amazing! Ciao frate!

Tapatalk @ Maguro Euroskank Jellybro


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

Pasquale91fg said:


> Mod Type:: Kernel Module
> 
> Difficulty:: Moderate
> 
> ...


Afaik, it just is compatible with both Samsung's roms and AOSP roms, not a true dual boot.

Anyways, if you want dual boot, just use something like boot manager


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

why post this in development?
why port siyah on gnex?i think that sonicxml is right,not a true dual-boot,and the same you can do with boot manager


----------



## Pasquale91fg (Aug 26, 2012)

sonicxml said:


> Afaik, it just is compatible with both Samsung's roms and AOSP roms, not a true dual boot.
> 
> Anyways, if you want dual boot, just use something like boot manager


Boys instead you're wrong! This type of kernel really brings a dual boot startup phone!

This is a video in action! Look at this! 










Sonicxml you can do it, you are a development of kernel! You are able! Pleaseee


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

i'm happy to be wrong,and sorry,but i don't think it's a thing like an apk that you grab and port on all devices...what are the things needed to works that dual-boot?commits on github?
SoC dependent..or portable on other platforms?we have omap4 series,sII it's an exynos.can you elaborate more on that questions?
EDIT I find all HERE
EDIT2 don't like that.no need for me to have only one kernel (siyah) to have dual-boot,and always same recovery (siyah modded),i'm really fine with trwp and i'm one that often changes recovery-kernel,not a thing for me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Unless you are a developer posting your own works, please post your questions and discussions in the general forum.

Thank you.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

sert00 said:


> why post this in development?
> why port siyah on gnex?i think that sonicxml is right,not a true dual-boot,and the same you can do with boot manager


Boot manager doesn't work with jb roms


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

ceejay said:


> Boot manager doesn't work with jb roms


And even after repeated emails asking if they are working on making it compatible (with no answer as usual), that may not ever happen.


----------



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to revive the dead, but there is something worth noting about dual-boot these days:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2009485
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663332
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183721


----------

